# February 3rd Largemouth



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I hit-up Burr Oak on February 3rd afternoon for couple hours and landed this fairly thin 18-incher.
It's the only one I caught. But it was nice getting out. 

*Report:*

Water temps 40-degrees
Went from sunny to cloudy as soon as I arrived 

Light wind with a slight chop on the water
Water clarity was muddy

Caught bass on a Lucky Craft suspending Jerk-Bait


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

nice fish, good anytime of the year....


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

JignPig Guide said:


> I hit-up Burr Oak on February 3rd afternoon for couple hours and landed this fairly thin 18-incher.
> It's the only one I caught. But it was nice getting out.
> 
> *Report:*
> ...


JignPig nice fish. Real nice fish for Feb. Thanks for posting.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

JignPig Guide said:


> I hit-up Burr Oak on February 3rd afternoon for couple hours and landed this fairly thin 18-incher.
> It's the only one I caught. But it was nice getting out.
> 
> *Report:*
> ...


So....do you guide on Burr Oak, Strouds Run, etc.?
OU, 1994


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

berkshirepresident said:


> So....do you guide on Burr Oak, Strouds Run, etc.?
> OU, 1994


Yes. I am an OUPV/Charter Captain. Check out my website. Been guiding since 2008.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

JignPig Guide said:


> Yes. I am an OUPV/Charter Captain. Check out my website. Been guiding since 2008.


Will do and I'll probably be in touch after May 1st. Look forward to going out.


----------

